
Cursewords, a crossword puzzle solving interface for the terminal - djsumdog
https://parkerhiggins.net/2019/03/cursewords-crossword-puzzle-solving-interface-terminal/
======
jquast
Very nice interface programming! glad to see my "blessed" library used :)
thanks!

